#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Distancia para uma extençao eletrica!!!!

## Kerlen

Srs. Boa noite.

Preciso puxar uma fiaçao há 950 mts do poste aonde esta o relogio na fazendo. A minha ligaçao é de 220 v.

Qual a fiacao mais indicada e se vcs acham que é possivel esta extençao e se vai haver muita perda nesta distancia.

Abraços e agradeço quem puder me ajudar.

----------


## jorgilson

Vai usar quais equipamentos elétricos nessa distância e quantos?

----------


## NelsonMichels

Companheiro, existe uma relação entre a capacidade de corrente e a queda de tensão.

Primeiro vc tem que saber qual a potencia que vai alimentar nessa extensão, tendo a potencia você divide para tensão e vai achar a corrente, como isso você já pode ter ideia da menor bitola de fio que pode utilizar.

O segundo calculo é a queda de tensão, uma media aceita é uma queda de 2% de tensão no trajeto (os 950 metros), ou seja vc tem 220v no relógio e vai ter 209v la na ponta. Para isso você pode usar uma tabela de calculo que tem em alguns sites de empresas que vendem fio, devido a distancia, provavelmente a bitola vai ser maior que no primeiro calculo.
O fio ideal seria o fio blindado, mas como ele é mais caro, usualmente se usa o fio comum, porém vai ter um desgaste maior devido estar exposto ao tempo, então, colocar ele dentro de um conduíte seria uma boa pedida.

A NBR 5410 exige aterramento para toda e qualquer ligação, por isso vai ser preciso fazer uma aterramento no local e conectar o equipamento.

Boa sorte.

----------


## Kerlen

Bom dia srs.

É uma cabana que vou utilizar esta rede, nela vou ter uma media de 10 lampadas de LED, 01 tv de led e uma geladeira frigobar, um chuveiro eletrico. Vou utilizar a rede eletrica como segunda opcao, pois a casa sera alimemtada preferencialmente pela energia solar. Mais preciso de uma opcao se acaso faltar a solar.
Oque vcs sujerem neste caso????

----------


## NelsonMichels

Já ta virando um projeto elétrico.

O grande vilão da sua instalação é o chuveiro elétrico..... ele vai literalmente F... tudo.

Solução #1 Soma todas as cargas da lampadas, da tv, do chuveiro e do frigobar, ai vc faz as contas da potencia e calcula o fio.

Solução #2 Não soma o chuveiro, vc vai perceber que faz uma grande diferença nos cálculos.

Lembrete #1 muito provavelmente tua rede de energia fotovoltaica não vai aguentar o chuveiro elétrico.

Lembrete #2 A tua rede foto voltaica deve estar numa rede separada da rede elétrica da concessionária, se ela estiver conectada vc precisa seguir o padrão da concessionaria, sob pena deles desligarem a sua energia. (Risco de Vida).

----------


## Kerlen

Certo, a rede elétrica está dividindo ja a força e está como uma segunda opção. quanto a distância de 950 metros vocês ja viram uma rede tão longa?? será que um 10 mm guenta este repuxo???
conto com a experiência dos colegas.

----------


## NelsonMichels

Companheiro, será não funciona, calculo sim!!!

Você precisa levantar as cargas, entra no site da SIL, www.sil.com.br, lá tem como calcular a queda de tensão e capacidade de corrente.

Assim você faz a coisa certa e não fica com dúvidas

----------


## rdtec

Boa Noite
Usa o cabo multiplexado 16mm de alumino, ele lhe atendera.
Caso esteja procurando algo mais sustentável, lhe indico usar multiplexado 10mm de alumino e instalar um conjunto de aquecimento solar para o chuveiro.


http://www.induscabos.com.br/wp-cont...plex061kV1.png

----------


## rubem

Queda de tensão só se resolve OU com tensão mais alta e transformador, OU com cabo grosso pra caramba. 10-16mm é razoável pra consumo mediano nessa distância.

Se conseguir um transformador de média de 1kV pra elevar esses 220V, levar por cabo de 4mm, e então usar outro pra reduzir esse 1kV pra 220V, vai gastar fácil uns R$ 8 mil (R$ 5 mil se achar trafo usado), então acredite, usar cabo de 10mm que vai custar ao todo R$ 5 mil não é a solução mais cara!

Se não quiser fazer aquecimento solar, pelo menos bota uma caixa plástica de 500l, isola termicamente com fibras grossa e uma camada de fibra de vidro ou plástico por fora pra segurar as fibras de isolamento térmico, e usa um aquecedor de 500W, bota um timer mecânico pra ligar toda madrugada (Quando os demais eletrodomésticos estiverem desligados), alimentando um controlador de temperatura tipo esse aqui (https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...chocadeira-_JM), ajustado pra uns 80°C, assim terá 500l de água quente pra usar durante o dia, precisará encanamento duplo até o banheiro, com 2 registros e misturador (Uma emenda em Y, não em T), vai simplesmente aquecer o boiler com eletricidade ao invés de sol, e 500W pra uma fiação dessa distância é quase demais, mas as fontes chaveadas de televisores e lâmpadas led suportam tranquilas uma tensão tipo 200V caso as use de madrugada eventualmente. Tá, se quiser caixa de só 250l tá ok, bota aí uns 50l de água quente por pessoa pro banho, mas se a água estiver só morna e não quente, bota uns 70-80l por banho por pessoa. Aquecimento solar é barato, mas aquecer com eletricidade assim também não sai caro, é só usar resistência de consumo baixo (Exemplo: https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...cho-quente-_JM Mas troca o fio original dele, que é fino, coloca um de 3mm ou pouco mais, e mete isso dentro da caixa que será o boiler.

Por aqui tem muito bombeamento solar de água por gado porque R$ 10 mil em painel e bomba é bem mais barato que levar fiação pra ter 220V a 3km da sede pra tocar bomba d'agua de 1cv.

----------


## NelsonMichels

> Queda de tensão só se resolve OU com tensão mais alta e transformador, OU com cabo grosso pra caramba. 10-16mm é razoável pra consumo mediano nessa distância.
> 
> Se conseguir um transformador de média de 1kV pra elevar esses 220V, levar por cabo de 4mm, e então usar outro pra reduzir esse 1kV pra 220V, vai gastar fácil uns R$ 8 mil (R$ 5 mil se achar trafo usado), então acredite, usar cabo de 10mm que vai custar ao todo R$ 5 mil não é a solução mais cara!
> 
> Se não quiser fazer aquecimento solar, pelo menos bota uma caixa plástica de 500l, isola termicamente com fibras grossa e uma camada de fibra de vidro ou plástico por fora pra segurar as fibras de isolamento térmico, e usa um aquecedor de 500W, bota um timer mecânico pra ligar toda madrugada (Quando os demais eletrodomésticos estiverem desligados), alimentando um controlador de temperatura tipo esse aqui (https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...chocadeira-_JM), ajustado pra uns 80°C, assim terá 500l de água quente pra usar durante o dia, precisará encanamento duplo até o banheiro, com 2 registros e misturador (Uma emenda em Y, não em T), vai simplesmente aquecer o boiler com eletricidade ao invés de sol, e 500W pra uma fiação dessa distância é quase demais, mas as fontes chaveadas de televisores e lâmpadas led suportam tranquilas uma tensão tipo 200V caso as use de madrugada eventualmente. Tá, se quiser caixa de só 250l tá ok, bota aí uns 50l de água quente por pessoa pro banho, mas se a água estiver só morna e não quente, bota uns 70-80l por banho por pessoa. Aquecimento solar é barato, mas aquecer com eletricidade assim também não sai caro, é só usar resistência de consumo baixo (Exemplo: https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...cho-quente-_JM Mas troca o fio original dele, que é fino, coloca um de 3mm ou pouco mais, e mete isso dentro da caixa que será o boiler.
> 
> Por aqui tem muito bombeamento solar de água por gado porque R$ 10 mil em painel e bomba é bem mais barato que levar fiação pra ter 220V a 3km da sede pra tocar bomba d'agua de 1cv.



Legal a resposta, não havia pensado dessa maneira :-).

----------

